# Campus Police



## Guest (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone know any part time openings for any campus police or hospital positions? Two years experience/reserve academy...any suggestions appreciated thanks :?:


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

I moved this topic because where it was only moderators could respond.

St Luke's Hospital in New Bedford is looking for per diems (you'll be sworn in as a New Bedford Special Police Officer if you have the R/I academy), here's the posting:

Security Officer 
St. Luke's Hospital 
New Bedford, MA Job Code: 19303 
Posted: Nov-17-2004

- Department: Security 
- Per Diem days, hours and shift may vary 
- Days/Evenings/Nights weekends & holidays included

High school diploma or equivalent plus additional specialized college courses in Law Enforcement, or a graduate of a recognized law enforcement academy required. May require obtaining Special Police/Constable powers within a designated municipality. Over three months up to and including one year's experience required. Valid Massachusetts driver's license plus the ability to obtain a MA firearms ID card or license required. Position includes multi-site responsibilities as needed.

Apply Online Contact
Brenda A. Green, HR Consultant 
Tel: 508-961-5824 
Fax: 508-961-5867 
Email:
[email protected] 
Address: 
101 Page Street
New Bedford, MA 02740 
___________________________________________________________

Stonehill college in Easton still has a P/T vacancy posted:

Campus Police Officer

Stonehill College has an opening for a part-time Campus Police Officer to work Saturday and Sunday 8:00 AM to 4:00 PM. The Police Officer will patrol college buildings and grounds to prevent theft, trespass, vandalism or violations of college policies and General Laws of the Commonwealth. Support the department's campus wide community policing philosophy. Engage in a proactive approach to problem solving, policing, and involvement in the Stonehill College community. Maintain an excellent working relationship with other campus police officers, supervisors, and campus departments, outside police agencies, regional police academies, and courts.

Core Duties

Interpret and enforce pertinent laws, rules, and regulations, with tact, firmness and diplomacy.

Analyze situations accurately and adopt a corrective course of action.

Write clear and concise reports of factual occurrences.

Work in confidentiality and utilize discretion, and communicate effectively both orally and writing.

Respond to incidents and provide an appropriate response; making arrests as necessary, complete investigations, respond within accepted police practices and principles and departmental policies and procedures.

Submit reports as directed by the Police Sergeants or Police Lieutenant including; summaries of cases, incidents and investigative reports, training, property, evidence, community relations programs, and all other assigned tasks.

Knowledge of current principles, practices, and techniques of law enforcement and crime prevention in a college setting, including patrol, traffic, investigation, juvenile delinquency, and communications.

Participate in on-campus student programs, community outreach programs, including officer liaison, community associate, and others as directed by the Police Lieutenant.

Licenses and other Requirements

High school graduate or general education degree (GED) required; Associate Degree preferred.

Successful completion of field training program as determined by the Field Training Division.

Successful completion of six (6) month probationary period.

Willingness to seek out specialized training in the policing environment and utilizes those skills within the department.

Experience as a police officer within a residential college or university environment is preferred.

Mandatory Qualifications 
Must immediately upon hire meet requirements to acquire and retain police powers under M.G.L. C22§63, maintain a valid MA Firearms License, Current CPR, First Responder, & AED Certification, valid Drivers License and other necessary certifications.

Candidates should send resume to:

Stonehill College
Human Resources Department
320 Washington Street
Easton, MA 02357
or fax to: (508) 565-1499

email to: [email protected]

Stonehill College is an equal opportunity employer committed to diversity.
_____________________________________________________________

Good luck and keep your eye on the Mass listings section


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

I think Curry might be looking for some P/T or F/T officers in the near future.


----------

